
You can now stake your claim in Apple’s $500M iPhone slowdown settlement - dsavant
https://www.theverge.com/2020/7/13/21322867/apple-iphone-batterygate-throttling-slowdown-settlement-claims
======
satya71
This is just a class-action lawyer rip-off. I wish someone would make a form-
mail generator to object to the lawyer fees, or to exclude from the class.

